# Where To Start?



## CohenJ (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm planning on getting into fly fishing this spring. I want to know what rod/reel/and line I should get to start out. I plan to use this as a general species rod, nothing too specific to start. I've done a little research and I'm still a bit confused. I want to spend no more than $300. Suggestion and input would be very helpful! 

Thank you!


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

You may want to look at a combo TFO outfit in 5 or 6 weight. Also you may find a Weight Forward Floating line in 5 or 6 weight to aid you in casting. A 5 or 6 would be a good all around weight to use. Spring sales should be coming up soon. I usually start getting the catalogs toward the end of January. Orvis is also having a sale right now on some of their less expensive. outfits.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Cabelas has a lot of combo packages on sale now. I bought one of their Stowaways a few years ago for a cheap travel rod and it's been fine. They have some reddington, ross, and other "bigger name" combos on sale now as well. One of those would get you rod, reel, line, etc. anywhere from 100$ on up. 

As far as weight goes, there isn't a line size that's going to do everything well, but 5 will probably cover the spread as well as anything, especially if you plan to focus on trout. If you expect to fish warmwater more often, I'd suggest 6 or maybe 7.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Orvis has some Clearwater rods in the clearance section. I didn't check the weights though. Not bad prices for a 25 year guarantee on a quality starter rod. 

Shoot for 4 or 5 wt for trout (nymphs and dries). 6 or 7 wt for bass. 7 or 8wt for streamers (trout). That's pretty general but should give you some ideas on where to start.


----------



## CohenJ (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you for the input so far, I will keep looking into things!

Now, where I become a little more confused is what "type" of line. I have no clue where to begin. I see sinking, floating, etc etc etc....

Is there a line that anyone uses as a general all purpose or a good line to start with before I advance my skill level and arsenal of lines and rods and what not?


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would highly recommend a TFO outfit or buy a rod and reel from them.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Go with a floating line for starters. You need it for dry flies/poppers, of course, but it will also handle most nymphing/wet fly situations, and they can run streamers tolerably well, especially in smaller waters. You can always add weight to the leader if you need to get a fly deeper. Plus, they're easier to cast, and therefore better to learn to cast with. Sinking and sink-tip lines are more specialized tools. 

Weight forward lines usually load the rod and cast more easily, and cast farther with less effort. Double taper lines can give a smoother presentation, but can limit casting distance. However, for most fishing situations the difference isn't really significant. Weight forward lines are used most commonly, and are the most versatile.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

What's your target species? Trout, Bass, panfish?

You will find that a rod/line is rated for the size flies you plan on using. The reel is just something that stores the line. Buying a high-end reel with a nice drag only comes into play for the big boys like steelhead and salmon. 

Out of all my rods my 6wt probably sees the most use. It has enough spine to throw bigger stuff and still allows a somewhat decent delivery for dries. Even for panfish poppers although overkill, but many shallows are infested with bass during certain times of the year.

Maybe consider a reel with an available extra spool in case you want to fish deeper down the road. 

Don't skimp on the line! There's nothing more frustrating than a cheap line, especially for a beginner.


----------



## Copcheck (Dec 5, 2011)

In my opinion, I would stay away from the lower end combo deals as you will want to upgrade sooner than you would like.

Those being Cabela's and Orvis Clearwater. I know, I just went through it.

If you're planning on fishing for Steelhead and Salmon, you might consider a Sage 1680 7/8/9 and possibly a TFO 8/9 wt 9ft rod. 

My .02.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

I generally recommend the lower-end packages to get someone far enough into the game so that they can decide whether or not they actually enjoy it. Stick with the name brand packages like Redington, and you'll do just fine. Later on, when you want to upgrade, you'll still have the starter package as a back-up, or to let your son or daughter use it as their first outfit. If you are just testing the water to see if you like the sport, go with with brand name lower-end packages. You won't regret it. Regards.

BTW I've been at this game for over 45 years, and one of my favorite streamer rods is a low-end job I picked up back in the 70's. Good luck and welcome aboard.


----------



## Copcheck (Dec 5, 2011)

By know means am I advocating not using a decent starter combo, but with the OP's limit of $300, I thought a $100 Sage 1680 is a great start for a reel that will last, leaving $200 for a rod and line.

I purchased the Cabela's Cahill 8/9 wt combo and actually still use the rod, but the reel leaves much to be desired.

I picked up a 10' 7wt rod from a vendor at the Macomb show last year from Wild Water, and am impressed with it so far. Check them out as well:

http://www.wildwaterflyfishing.com/

Best of luck.


----------



## CohenJ (Dec 22, 2011)

I would just like to say thank you to everyone who gave me feedback. I love fishing, and I really have always wanted to try out fly fishing. So this is a huge help. I am grateful for all of your input. I will look into everything that you all have mentioned above and let you all know what I decide when the time comes! Thank you, thank you, thank you all a lot! 

p.s. I can already feel that this is becoming an addiction! LOL :lol:


----------



## ditchrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Befor you buy any rods or reel i would go to the big macomb flyfishing show in march and try abunch of diffrent brands and wt's then make your decision


----------



## Copcheck (Dec 5, 2011)

ditchrat said:


> Befor you buy any rods or reel i would go to the big macomb flyfishing show in march and try abunch of diffrent brands and wt's then make your decision


I second this suggestion.

That is a great show with lots of vendors and good prices.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

CohenJ said:


> I would just like to say thank you to everyone who gave me feedback. I love fishing, and I really have always wanted to try out fly fishing. So this is a huge help. I am grateful for all of your input. I will look into everything that you all have mentioned above and let you all know what I decide when the time comes! Thank you, thank you, thank you all a lot!
> 
> p.s. I can already feel that this is becoming an addiction! LOL :lol:


If you feel determined to master flyfishing, I would set the limit a little higher and buy quality. You won't regret it!

Give us your main target species and at that point you can cheat a little if limited to one rod.

I bought cheap and have up-graded several times. Each at a cost...

A friend owned an Orvis store and I was able to score some decent equipment at a reasonable price, but still wasn't satisfied with the performance. Years later each rod/reel was replaced. My first decent rod was a T&T 5wt that served me for years. I ended up selling it to a youngster that still cherishes it to this day. I think I paid 300.

Since, many of us started targeting warm-water species out deep during the summer months. Again... Specialized tackle.

Addiction? Yeah....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Copcheck said:


> I second this suggestion.
> 
> That is a great show with lots of vendors and good prices.


Not negating the custom rod makers, but if you break it you'll be out of a rod for quite some time. Orvis will give you a loaner and/or replace it on the spot. 

Loomis is a prime example. You can get a replacement for 80 some bucks in a day or two, but why spend that dough if you don't have to. Free warranty issues might take a month. 

I hate to sound like an Orvis whore, but they will take care of you, unlike some of the others. Upgrades for a damaged rod are either factored in, or you pay the difference if your rod was discontinued. You can't loose! (I never did)


----------



## Copcheck (Dec 5, 2011)

Shoeman said:


> Not negating the custom rod makers, but if you break it you'll be out of a rod for quite some time. Orvis will give you a loaner and/or replace it on the spot.
> 
> Loomis is a prime example. You can get a replacement for 80 some bucks in a day or two, but why spend that dough if you don't have to. Free warranty issues might take a month.
> 
> I hate to sound like an Orvis whore, but they will take care of you, unlike some of the others. Upgrades for a damaged rod are either factored in, or you pay the difference if your rod was discontinued. You can't loose! (I never did)


Orvis is good stuff, and I certainly have some Orvis gear. Not sure anyone mentioned a custom outfit, but there are vendors that sell name brand gear. 

For example, I took a leap and picked up a 10' 7wt rod from a Wild Water vendor for $100.00. An eyelet broke loose and Wild Water honored the warranty, which I think is 25 year also. 

So to agree with you, I would not do custom, but I would check out the vendors set up there.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I have to admit that I am a Orvis whore. :SHOCKED::lol: I bought a superfine and was talked into the 6'6 2wt. The first time I used it there was a light breeze and my flies came back at me because it didn't have the backbone. I called the dealer a year later and he said bring it back. They traded me for the 7'6 that had a little more spine to it right on the spot. Did I say that was a year later. 

It's hard to beat the Orvis guarantee and the fact that you can find a dealer in almost any state that will back the guarantee.


----------



## CohenJ (Dec 22, 2011)

I will look into Orvis, and up my limit on what I want to spend. I have St. Croix spinning rods and they have been nothing but good to me. I have paid a pretty penny for the 3 rods I own. I have broke one, and when I called they honored my warranty and gave me no hassle and at all, even sent me a nice sweatshirt. lol 

Does anyone have any knowledge about the St. Croix fly fishing rods? Are they worth what they ask?


Again, you guys are all very helpful and I really can't say thank you enough for all the advice you have given me!


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

You sound like you have a pretty good idea as to what you want. I don't disagree with any of the advice posted, so I offer the following option not to necessarily change your mind, but perhaps it might be a consideration for someone else who happens upon this thread.

For a person who isn't sure exactly sure where they may want to target in terms of species, environment (river/lake/pond/etc) or method (dry, nymph, streamers, wet flies, etc) I'd suggest starting off inexpensive. Once you get an idea regarding if this is the sport for you, and where your interest may focus, go out and get better stuff.

Do a google search on reviews for equipment like a Plueger Medalist Fly Reel or a Eagle Claw Featherlight Fly rod. There are a ton of people who got started using this type of equipment, and there are alot of very experienced and knowledgeable fly fishers who still enjoy using these items, at least on occasion. It tough to find someone who has actually used a Medalist reel who has anything bad to say about it.

The truth be known, you don't need to spend $300, 400, 500 to catch fish. There is nothing wrong with the nice stuff, I personally own a ton, more than I can ever use. My only thought is it might be a good idea to know what one needs, and what one actually wants, before they lay out a boatload of cash.

Just a thought.


----------

